# Calling all you techies :-)



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Just had an electrician here to look at my aircon unit and the stacking stereo system. He says the recent power surge has damaged the 'electronic plates' in both pieces ? what would they be called in UK and what type of techie bloke do I need to look for here to fix it ? 

One thing after another when will it ever end !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My husband. who is an electrician by trade says that the items should have fuses?? And isnt really too sure what electronic plates he could mean?????? A power surge can damage electrical equipment but theres very little you can do to fix them other than ask another electrician?????

As for when it will it ever end??????????????????????????? GO knows hun, but lets hope its soon for you and for us!! Positive thoughts winging their way to you tho Val!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

if they are uk plugs check the fuses. If it was a surge that done it, check the circuit breakers at the mains


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know the solution for your problem but for the future be sure to install a surge protector or better a UPS system for all of your electronics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Is your husband free to visit lol I did mention that I thought the stereo at least may have fuses in each piece but I have no idea if he looked or not. 

Thanks hope it gets better for you soon too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Fuses were checked ta circuit breakers ? 

Willie I am female and been a long time since I had anything to do with sorting things :-(


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> Is your husband free to visit lol I did mention that I thought the stereo at least may have fuses in each piece but I have no idea if he looked or not.
> 
> Thanks hope it gets better for you soon too.



He's in the UK unfortunately and for the foreseeable future, he had to have a fair amount of time off to look after things here when I broke my leg - which isnt healed yet, but I havent got the school run to worry about now!!! He does do hifi, stereos and stuff tho, thats his job!! If I get to speak to him for longer later on, I'll ask him to expand on what he has said and what you should/could do

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

peters said:


> Unfortunately I don't know the solution for your problem but for the future be sure to install a surge protector or better a UPS system for all of your electronics.


Surge protector been put in place for one lot of appliances UPS ? thought they were an american delivery service


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> Surge protector been put in place for one lot of appliances UPS ? thought they were an american delivery service


UPS is an Uninterrupted Power Supply - think - shock absorber!

jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

jojo said:


> He's in the UK unfortunately and for the foreseeable future, he had to have a fair amount of time off to look after things here when I broke my leg - which isnt healed yet, but I havent got the school run to worry about now!!! He does do hifi, stereos and stuff tho, thats his job!! If I get to speak to him for longer later on, I'll ask him to expand on what he has said and what you should/could do
> 
> Jo xxx


That would be good ta  sorry to hear your leg is still not healed, reading that back it looks funny !


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I've always thought modern electrical stuff had built in surge protectors now. A friend of mine forgot to unplug everything in a power cut and lots did blow when the power surged on--it was an insurance claim job! Have you unplugged the a/c from the mains for 5 minutes and then replugged to give it a chance to reset itself and see if that works? Lx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

It was switched off left overnight then tried again. The socket works fine. There is no power in the aircon. Batteries in the handset fully charged and working. 

jojo I was joking


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ValL said:


> jojo I was joking


Yes I know. I've been sorting out stuff, watching Eastenders and trying to light my bloody BBQ!!!! It'll be be tomorrow before we eat LOL and I've burnt my finger!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Silly woman ! take more care


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Val.... look for a wee hole on the ac casing something so small you could only get a cocktail stick in it might be the reset(on ours it's just under the infrared sensor for the remote)


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Willie will take another look sure it was looked for before but worth another look


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

ValL said:


> Thanks Willie will take another look sure it was looked for before but worth another look


Val report this to your house insurance company as it will normally be covered under contents cover (mine was)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Val report this to your house insurance company as it will normally be covered under contents cover (mine was)


Brian, how did you get on with the claim for the laptop?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

In all the mess that was/is my life house insurance is non existent :-(


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Brian, how did you get on with the claim for the laptop?


Agreed a figure with the Gestor and just awating the cheque, also popped down to get a stand in jobbie from Mark (using it now)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

playamonte said:


> Agreed a figure with the Gestor and just awating the cheque, also popped down to get a stand in jobbie from Mark (using it now)


good stuff. hope it was cheap.


----------

